# problème bénin, mais problème quand même



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

z'explique: z'arrive PAS, malgré toute ma bonne volonté et la lecture de tutos divers et variés, à changer l'icône de mon HD, et ça m'éneeeeeeeeeeeeeerve bougrement... pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît??


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Tu s&#233;lectionnes Macintosh HD > pomme i
Tu s&#233;lectionnes ta nouvelle ic&#244;ne > pomme i

Tu cliques en haut &#224; gauche sur l'icone dans la fen&#234;tre d'informations de la nouvelle ic&#244;ne, tu fais pomme C

Tu cliques en haut &#224; gauche sur l'ic&#244;ne dans la fen&#234;tre d'informations de Macintosh HD, tu fais pomme V


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

tu imagines bien que j'ai déjà fait cette manip... mais rien ne bouge!
je me demande un truc: j'ai essayé candybar il y a pau et ai switché vers le set d'icônes Litho (si ma mémoire est bonne)
depuis je n'ai plus candybar mais litho est toujours là... ça se pourrait-y que ce soit là qu'est le blème?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui je crois  

Il faut remettre les ic&#244;nes d'origine du syst&#232;me OS X


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

ce qui me paraît bizarre dans ce que tu me dis là, c'est que depuis j'ai pu modifier d'autres icônes (de dossier, par ex) sans problème, alors pourquoi donc que celle là, é veut pô?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que tu devrais r&#233;installer CandyBar et restaurer les ic&#244;nes d'origine du Syst&#232;me. Apr&#232;s je ne suis pas une sp&#233;cialiste de custo donc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2007)

2 trucs: desfois, il faut mettre en surbrillance et coller 2 fois d'affilée, cela m'arrive régulièrement. Sinon, il se passe quoi quand tu fait pomme I puis que tu appuies sur la touche supprimer ?


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

rien du tout quand Pomme + i puis erase


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

et quand je colle deux fois non plus
je tiens à préciser que le set d'icônes que j'utilise se nomme yoritsuki, et que je ne vois aucune extension (visible) pour les images du set


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

ah ben zut, alors!
plus personne pour m'aider? mon cas est-il desespéré à ce point!


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essay&#233; de remettre les ic&#244;nes d'origine proprement ?


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

nan, pour la simple et bonne raison que je veux absolument garder celles que j'ai à l'heure actuelle!
de surcroît, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, pour le coup....


----------



## elKBron (24 Octobre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> z'explique: z'arrive PAS, malgré toute ma bonne volonté et la lecture de tutos divers et variés, à changer l'icône de mon HD, et ça m'éneeeeeeeeeeeeeerve bougrement... pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît??





freakstepper a dit:


> je veux absolument garder celles que j'ai à l'heure actuelle!
> de surcroît, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, pour le coup....



commencer par ne pas être en contradiction avec soi même ???


----------



## freakstepper (24 Octobre 2007)

un conseil de vieux sioux, s'il en est!
ce que je voulais dire, s'il faut que j'exprime ma pensée, c'est que même si je voulais le faire, je ne saurais quelle procédure appliquer.


----------



## tivinz (25 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essay&#233; de changer cette ic&#244;ne via candybar ? Dans mon souvenir, il y a une fonctionnalit&#233; pour changer les ic&#244;nes de volumes, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

Je pense qu'il faut r&#233;utiliser CandyBar pour r&#233;parer la situation de toute fa&#231;on.

Soit en remettant les ic&#244;nes d'origine (quoi ? je me r&#233;p&#232;te ?  )

Soit comme l'indique tivinz, en changeant uniquement celui du disque dur (oui la fonctionnalit&#233; existe ) avec CandyBar.


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2007)

sauf que: pour pouvoir "réutiliser candybar", il faut que je paye..... non pas que ça m'ennuie de payer, mais par contre comme maintenant je sais faire un certain nb de manips, je n'en vois pas l'utilité (sauf par feignantise extrême)


----------

